# Schindler 400A® Machine Room Less Elevators



## mtlogcabin (Jul 13, 2011)

First time we have seen one. It is being installed in a 3 story building with a basement (services 4 floors)

Any special requirements with regards to sprinklers and alarm systems that would be above the normal requirements?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Many of the machine room less elevators utilize coated cables or straps.  That is why a TIA was issued to NFPA 13 to require sprinklers inside the hoistways for many MRL installations.


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have a link to the tia


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

It was incorporated into the 2010 NFPA 13 in Section 8.15.5.6

8.15.5  Elevator Hoistways and Machine Rooms.

8.15.5.1* Sidewall spray sprinklers shall be installed at the bottom of each elevator hoistway not more than 2 ft (0.61 m) above the floor of the pit.

8.15.5.2  The sprinkler required at the bottom of the elevator hoistway by 8.15.5.1 shall not be required for enclosed, noncombustible elevator shafts that do not contain combustible hydraulic fluids.

8.15.5.3* Automatic sprinklers in elevator machine rooms or at the tops of hoistways shall be of ordinary- or intermediate-temperature rating.

8.15.5.4* Upright, pendent, or sidewall spray sprinklers shall be installed at the top of elevator hoistways.

8.15.5.5  The sprinkler required at the top of the elevator hoistway by 8.15.5.4 shall not be required where the hoistway for passenger elevators is noncombustible or limited-combustible and the car enclosure materials meet the requirements of ASME A17.1, Safety Code for Elevators and Escalators.

8.15.5.6  Sprinklers shall be installed at the top and bottom of elevator hoistways where elevators utilize polyurethane-coated steel belts or other similar combustible belt material.


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.nyfaa.org/documents/Interfacing_Elevators_Sprinklers_and_Fire_Alarm_Systems.pdf

Check bottom of slide 6.   Do not have 72 with me so do not know what it says


----------



## cda (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting

http://continuingeducation.construction.com/article.php?L=14&C=220&P=3

Maybe have to require a copy of asme for them


----------

